# Paranoid personality disorder- yes or no?



## question1 (Apr 25, 2013)

One of my very good friends has a very difficult character. But lately I was wondering if it could be Paranoid personality disorder or schizophrenia and if yes how can I help her?
Here are the facts:

-Her mother has schizophrenia
-My friend has mood swings quite often- any little detail can get her mad 
-She does not have many friends 
-She gets very jealous when she sees that I have other friends (i have to turn off my phone when i am with her)
-She wants to be my number one priority, she cant stand when there are other people around
-She cannot handle criticism or negative remarks (I am scared to tell her my opinion)
-She has unrealistic expectations from people, she thinks everyone should be at her knees


----------

